# 1987 Scwhinn Prelude 12 speed roadie



## Mr.RED (Mar 17, 2018)

I figure a share some pics of my 1987 Scwhinn Prelude which I rehabbed today thanks to the help of my new sonic cleaner. The bike was rather clean when I got the bike but I figure I test out my new sonic cleaner and strip all the parts off the bike for a good cleaning.  The 1st picture is the bike how I got it after a quick wipe down the following pics is the finished product. 
BEFORE:


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice, she is looking brand new. I have a Premis and a Tempo, both 1988s I believe. Nice riding vintage steel.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep...nice.
Sure glad you changed the bar tape.
I have the same bike in the Midnight Mauve color option.


----------

